# ran over a small cable riding yardman



## mbw123 (Aug 7, 2011)

I was out on my yardman riding lawnmower and ran over a old dog run cable. It immediatly killed the mower. I pulled out as much cable as I could . I put the mower in nuetral but it wouldnt start. I put it in the garage. How do I get it up to look at it?:no:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

First you have to remove your black battery cable then your red so there is no power. Every mower is different so follow the manufacturer’s instructions on how to remove the mower deck and blade this will enable you to pull out the deck and insect it for any damage and tangled wire which has to be removed. Also it would be a good time to check your belts for any cracks and replace as needed.


----------



## mbw123 (Aug 7, 2011)

*yardman cable*

got the cable off now it wont fire. I got a new battery still wont fire. It cranks but wont fire. 3seasons old.


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

May be bad news. When an engine is stopped suddenly like that, real damage can result. Damage such as bending valve stems or even breaking things inside the engine. The mower we have now has shear pins on the blade hubs for just that reason. Less-expensive, consumer-grade mowers don't usually have such protections.

A similar thing happened to my wife, with our old mower, when she ran over a piece of very heavy wire that had mysteriously appeared in our lawn, the grass was tall, she didn't see it. Thereafter: The mower would run fine until it warmed-up, then it would die. The people to whom we traded it, for the new mower, repaired it. It was a bent valve stem.

I'm afraid you're going to need a mechanic for this one.


----------



## mbw123 (Aug 7, 2011)

I hope it has the shear pin. I am thankful for the reply. I STILL OWE on my credit card for this mower so off to the shop it will go. I will concentate on my pumpkin bread for the county fair. Thanks


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

mbw123 said:


> I hope it has the shear pin.


Unlikely. If it had, the engine would probably still run. The blade(s) would not turn until the shear pin(s) were replaced.



mbw123 said:


> I am thankful for the reply.


You're more than welcome. I wish I had a better diagnosis for you 



mbw123 said:


> I will concentate on my pumpkin bread for the county fair.


Mmmm... home-made pumpkin bread...


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Did you stand it up to get the cable off? You could have flooded it, fouled the plug or caused oil to fill the air filter if you did


----------



## BigMack (Aug 11, 2011)

You may want to check and see if you broke the sheer pin in the top of the motor.It has a Briggs & Stratton® engine,and one of the first things I do when I get one in the shop,is check the sheer pin in the top of the motor.Briggs has a soft pin;Mack


----------



## mbw123 (Aug 7, 2011)

thank you your right I have heard talk about this ,I didnt know it was on top of the engine . will tell my brother


----------



## mbw123 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes we jacked it up from the rear to get the cable off. I will tell my brother about your advice and we will check the air filter and the plug. will update all you nice people soon. thanks so much!


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

We expect updates on the mower and the pumpkin bread


----------



## mbw123 (Aug 7, 2011)

The county fair went well. I got a 3rd place on the pumpkin bread. I had tough compitition. I got a 2nd on my whole wheat bread,some stupid dark whole wheat bread looking like pumpernickle beat me. My decorated tie dye birthday cake with peace sign got 2nd . I won the SPIRIT OF THE FAIR AWARD!For my cake. This award is over 20 catagories for cakes, pies, cookies , and all canned goods. Only one is given out! My daughter got 1st place on her decorated shirt and sweat shirt too. Im a proud Mom! I have to round up the boys about the mower this weekend. Thanks for all the support.:thumbup:


----------

